
Guy accidentally says Google's AMP helps rankings - williamle8300
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puUqJTJVz5A&feature=youtu.be&t=2055
======
sidcool
The way he was cut off says volumes.

------
mdotk
who is the guy?

